# Campsite for the Olympics



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

Hi. I don't know if I have this in the right forum but here goes!

We have been very fortunate to get tickets for the Dressage at the Olympics on the afternoon of the 9th August. 

Can anyone help as to the nearest camping site, Cl, CS or anywhere we can park up please? 

Val


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

www.lovetoescape.com/...olympics/.../camping_and_caravan_sites.
www.touringandtenting.com
www.outandaboutlive.co.uk/...campsites...Olympics/_ch1_nw1184

Plenty of site information on google. campsites for the olympics.
Dave p


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

Thanks. Will look

Val


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Thanks Val.
Nice to see someone who responds with a tap on the thanks button after being helped 8) 
I understand that there will be quite a few temporary sites set up but early booking is advised.

Dave p


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

Blooming heck Dave, your new avator has taken years off you, about 20 by the looks of it.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Sometimes the system does it automaticaly when th eavatar is changed.
Not got rid of the backach tho.

I`ve been trying to squash your bug, the little blighter.

Dave p


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

there was a big to do in the paper, i thing its sally gunnels/paula radcliffes parents own a farm just outside and have been given permission to run a temp site locals up in arms, as it breaches some 28 day rule,


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

Thanks Rugbyken. I have ticked the box to be notified of any replies, but wasn't notified of yours!

We have to find a site that isn't too difficult to get to from Wigan and has good transport to Greenwich Park. We are going down with our daughter and son-in-law, so have to travel down on the Wednesday afternoon and return on the Friday probably.

I'm going to search the info from Dave.

Val


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

Hi Dave
I've clicked on the last site, Out and About and it comes up' Oops Error 404, with some suggestions as to what is wrong!

Will try the others.

Val


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

Hi Dave
Error 404 on the first site. Am I doing something wrong????

Val


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

Hi

I see that the dressage event will be held in Greenwich park. You will be better off if you can trying to get into Abbey Wood campsite and its a few stops on the train. Failing that maybe the temporary sites that the C & CC have in Ebbsfleet.

Maybe I should consider renting out my drive 

:lol: :lol: Only 5 miles from Greenwich Park and Electic Hookup as well  


Sonja


----------



## grandpak (Jun 13, 2011)

hi, sorry, dont know of campsites, but just a warning as of 01/02/2012 all Motorhomes entering Transport for London's "Low Emmission Zone" will need to be Euro 4 Emmissions compliant and certified, or pay a daily charge of £100 if between 2500kg and 3500 kg or £200 if over 3500kg.
basically this effects diesels not fittede with diesel particulate filters


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

Many thanks for that piece of info grandpak. Dave can sort that out!!

Val


----------

